
HACKADAY DICTIONARY: USB TYPE C - buro9
http://hackaday.com/2016/04/22/hackaday-dictionary-usb-type-c/
======
szczys
I had no idea that USB type-c had analog audio support. I thought it was about
speed, higher current for charging, and reversible connector.

I must say, I've had the Nexus 5X for about a month now and that reversible
connector is a huge improvement over USB micro-B.

